# LCT Roof Module



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunately my Credit Card Company did not went trough my dispute with LCT because LCT said that I did broke a wire inside their module still sealed. They argue that since they are not doing the installation, they can't be responsible for any thing after you accepted the package. So now, I am stuck with a 300$ charge and I am not even in possession of the module.
People, stay away from them..... 


_Modified by pjouvence at 10:25 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: LCT Roof Module (pjouvence)*

If anyone else has a similar experience please post here. BTW did you ask for some kind of evidence of this.


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:54 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module (mark_d_drake)*

In there response to the CC inquirie, they alleged that a wire was broken "during installation" by me. The funny part is that on their repair sheet, they state that "the orange wire was broken inside, thus causing intermittent connection...".
Their test show that "the installation log did not show any problem"but there is 1 fault code stored as intemittent channel 6 connection.
The CC company told me that as I opened the package and did the install myself, they have no way to know how the product was when I installed it even when I gave them a copy of the numerous emails send to LCT as soon as I finished the install.
I did send an email to LCT today requesting the return of my module since I got charged for it and I am now waiting....
More to follow.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: LCT Roof Module (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_If anyone else has a similar experience please post here. BTW did you ask for some kind of evidence of this.

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:54 PM 9-4-2007_

With me, they tried to claim the same type of thing. Basically they said I did not install it properly and were quite rude about it at that. Because of this, the unit needed to be sent back to be diagnosed and possibly "reset". I sent it back and in the meantime disputed the charges. They did not respond, so the dispute held. Unfortunately, they must have caught on to this line of defense. 
I'd be willing to forgive some level of ineptitude at starting/running a business, but their sheer lack of respect and flagrant rude attitude did not sit well with me. If they were going to take this combative stance with me right off the bat, think about what would happen if their unit caused damage due to a programming fault. Would they be likely to stand behind their product??
Based on my experience, I have every reason to believe every bad word that has been said about this company.
If you are thinking of getting a module like this, it is important to choose a company that has a good reputation. Because this product is a lot like computer memory, if it does not work, there is no real good way to prove it was damaged from the outset. You will basically be relying on the company to show good faith and accept a reund/exchange.


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

Although I have not yet installed my Mods4cars module, Sven has been a great help and very responsive to my queries.
I have nothing bad to say about Sven or the Mods4cars group. Actually, I've never heard anything bad about them.
I know this doesn't help you with your LCT modules, but it might steer you in the right direction if you are still looking to get a working roof control upgrade.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

I have send an email to LCT to request my module simply because I paid for it and technically it is mine but as expected I have no answer after a week. Any ideas????


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (pjouvence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjouvence* »_I have send an email to LCT to request my module simply because I paid for it and technically it is mine but as expected I have no answer after a week. Any ideas????
Send another dispute to your CC company... this time tell them that the vendor has not returned the product to you and will not respond to your inquiry about it. Might work this time.


----------



## ksteele (Mar 25, 2007)

make sure to charge your items to your american express card. they stand behind (warrant) your purchase, no matter what.


----------



## alc21 (Dec 7, 2006)

*LCT what a joke - or am I crying?*

I can't believe this sh*t. I have the same CC experience. LCT did not even bother to send me anything or repsond to me. They just sent back the module and said it worked. My CC company (Citibank) said that since I can't prove that it doesn't work, then they get my money. LCT are such con artists its ridiculous. No support. These jokers said they would diagnose my part. I told them keep the part refund my money. They just sent it back without any description of the test or diagnosis. I bought the mods4cars module and it installed and worked flawlessly. And Sven is great. Unfortunately, I messed up my wires a bit with first attempt with the LCT module. I would put new pin ends on them at some point if I could source the same exact ones. (The same square end connectors with a locking edge). I am going to fight with my CC company some more for sport. What a pain.










_Modified by alc21 at 8:57 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (ksteele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksteele* »_make sure to charge your items to your american express card. they stand behind (warrant) your purchase, no matter what.

Yupe, absolutely AMEX! They are the best regarding disputing charges, since they will execute their own investigation! The rest of the CC companies, you would have to supply all sorts of documentations and very time-consuming. And most of them won't be on yr side. They tend to be on the merchant's side.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (ksteele)*

Thanks monocle. I will try that and let you know. If it does not work, I will bring them to court. What a waste of time....


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*

I tried again with the CC and they told me there is nothing they can do.
I am going overseas for a week and probably send them to court when I am back. Will keep you updated.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

A good one.
I just received a letter from Tuning Concept asking me to pay them $156.00 for damages I did cause on their side. As soon as I am paying them, they will send my module back at my expenses. If I don't pay, they will be charging me a monthly "stocking" fee (????) of $5 until the balance is paid.
At this point, and probab;y because I am a good customer, they "won't pursue legal action".
good luck to them because I am pursuing now legal action....
Good luck to them.


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (pjouvence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjouvence* »_I just received a letter from Tuning Concept asking me to pay them $156.00 for damages I did cause on their side.









What damage did you cause on their side? Like physical damage to their equipment? If so... can they prove that the damage was not caused by improper installation? lol


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

They cannot prove nothing. They did send a letter to the CC company that a wire was broken "inside" the module. Knowing that their module was working inermittent from day one, guess where the problem came from. lol


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would have thought LCT would have either done what it takes to make you happy (i.e. to stop you posting about them on this forum) or made some kind of statement in reply. 
To hit you with some kind of damages charge is ridiculous and will only lose themselves business. From what I can see the Mods4Cars product is getting better reviews anyway so sounds like LCT is on a poor business strategy at the moment. Good luck...


----------



## wbjones (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (dcoz)*

I would have thought LCT would have either done what it takes to make you happy (i.e. to stop you posting about them on this forum) or made some kind of statement in reply. 
Well they certainly lost my buisness! I was trying to decide which roof module to buy and after reading this thread can you gues which one it won't be? It sounds to me like LTC forgot the first rule of buisness... CUSTOMER SERVICE!








Bill


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (pjouvence)*

Pascal,
If you'd like to PM me, I have a somewhat complete thread of my email conversation with them. Obviously I am too far away to be called as a witness in your defense, but I would be happy to sign an affidavit regarding my experience if it would help. You may also want to see if there is any interest in a class action suit.
As for anyone charging you above and beyond what you have already paid them, unless they have some proof of damages , I would think any charges made against your credit card would be outright stealing and I would call the authorities. 
My guess is they are just trying to scare you off. It seems as if they go out of their way to be jerks. Unbelievable. They are like a lesson on how not to do business. If I treated my customer the way they do, my business would fail. Let us hope their does too and I hope you help advance this outcome with your actions so more people do not get ripped off.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I will for sure. Thanks. If anybody else wants to take part on this, please let me know. You can email me directly and I will follow with you. Thanks.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (pjouvence)*

I just remember something else. When I bought the system, I was supoose to have a mail in rebate from LCT. Never received it. Anybody else ?


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

A little delayed, but for those of you who have not seen it, read through this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3091414
If you DO pursue a class action law suit, there's lots of people in there who would be very wiling to participate.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (pjouvence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjouvence* »_I just remember something else. When I bought the system, I was supoose to have a mail in rebate from LCT. Never received it. Anybody else ?

....and also forum members were to get free upgrades for life (just pay postage); however, when I sent mine in because of the software issues with the first release, mine was held hostage until I paid a $50 "upgrade" charge. No class @$$#0LE!


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

I am going after them...


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (pjouvence)*

I need any help form you guys with a really bad experience with LCT to build the case. You can email me any transcripts or copies of letters, etc... anything you want.
Thanks in advance.
I will keep you updated.


----------



## bbong73 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_A little delayed, but for those of you who have not seen it, read through this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3091414
If you DO pursue a class action law suit, there's lots of people in there who would be very wiling to participate.

There's a lot of us who also got ripped off on the MKV forums. The above forum shows all the BS we've been through trying to deal with this people. I'm sure if we team up we can go after them. But I can tell you one thing, most people have just written off this hassle and continued on with their lives.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (bbong73)*

I filed a claim and got a court date. Of course, my people were unable to serve them, so the court date is delayed and it is now in the hand of the Sheriff dpt to serve them. I will keep you updated....


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

You should look into getting a summary judgement. I was victom of this from a property management company. The guy was a total jerk but knew the system, probably from dealing with deadbeat renters. Anyway, after 4 months, he never managed to rent my place but when I decided to sell it, he suddenly claimed he had found a tennant (although no proof was ever provide) and cwas entitled to a finders fee of one month's rent. I said sorry, I'm not paying. We'll 3 years later when I wne to settle on another property, I found out I had a judgment listed against me and I had received absolutely no notice that he had filed a claim. So I am not sure how to enact something like this, but you should try and do so. I am sure there are a lot of people behind you here in hoping you make these crooks pay up!


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

New court date is set. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (pjouvence)*

For all of us who got ripped off by LCT... Got to court and won...
I will get my money back...









































_Modified by pjouvence at 5:46 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats. Did they show up? What did they have to say for themselves?


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

No they did not show up. Of course.... Even better. No time waisted. Now the fun is starting....


----------



## Mr Fred Nerk (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (pjouvence)*

Congratulations and I'm pleased that you have been vindicated. I continue to hope you finally get your money back as well.


----------

